# Another new girl! 1st cycle of icsi!



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi! 
    Iv just plucked up the courage to join you all,been thinking about it for a while! I had my Prostap inj yest,this is our 1st attempt at icsi,had 1 cycle of iui late last year .It takes a lot out of you dosent it?Anyway i am getting excited but trying to stay calm! My next app is on the 22nd for scan & bloods,then il start the dreaded injections!!! Cant believe its finaly started we'v been trying for 3 & bit years. Good luck to you all, hope to hear from you soon
                            GB x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi GB

I just wanted to say...  

Welcome to FF, 22nd Feb will be here before you know it !

Good Luck  

Jennifer xx


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Jennifer!  Iv been off work on holiday (im a palliative care nurse) for the last 11 days...heaven,but im back tom,im sure that will take my mind of things,glad i joined FF,read lots of good advise already,and it sure beats housework!! talk soon and GOOD LUCK to you too
                                  
                                                   GB xx


----------



## mummymaybe (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi GB,

Welcome to FF, I've just started my first icsi cycle and this site has been a great help, if your starting in February why not join us on cycle buddies.



Helen x


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Helen!

Best of luck with your cycle!!!! Joining cycle buddies sounds great...just as soon as i work out how to get on to that page!  
                                                  Hope to talk soon
                                                              GB xx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi GB

Just to wish you all the best for your treatment - stay   miracles do happen the first time see below!

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Angelsmama (Dec 5, 2004)

Linda Jane,

I just wanted to let you know that seeing your message has made my day!  We're in a strange situation as we have secondary infertility as dh and I have a wonderful little boy together who is now 5.  We're about to go through IVF with ICSI for the first time as dh has a low count/poor motility and poor morphology (6%) and I have had problems with low progesterone.  It's just great to see a success story and it gives the rest of us hope.

I hope you are having an easy pregnancy and all the best with your delivery in a few weeks time!!!
Love,

Angel
x


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi LindaJane,

Thank you so much for your message,it made me smile so much!  Im keeping everything crossed we have the same result.You must be over the moon,hope the next 34 days fly by for you! I'l hear how you get on,look after yourself,

                                   Thanks again,GBxx


----------

